# misscarrage or just a loose bit of wall ?



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya ladys im 6weeks and 5 days pregent now xx yesterday around 4.30pm i started bleeding (red blood) it was never heavy enuff for it to leek out of me and every hour it would take say 4 swoops with tisheu to clean my self out then at i left it from 7.30pm to 9.30 pm and cleaned again and there was even less blood than the hour ones i was cleaning then i woke up at 2am and it looked like it stoped bleeding i must have desperbed it again coz some where between 2am and 7am it started again but this time its just brown iv had not bad cramps in facet i havent had cramps at all i feel more like very mild egg collection ake sorta thing like my cervix feels a bit tender when i stick the sapostories in and i feel a little tender when i get juddered but my stomach doesnt hurt to touch and its never been really heavy or any where near heavy enuff to of leaked out of me. the clinic have uped my sapostories yesterday to 3 a day and i went to the hospital today to speek to the ward who looked after me when i had ohss as there a early pregnancy ward and they said to me that if it was all brown today then that meens its old blood. they couldnt give me and early scan today as the lady who does the scans is off sick but my docs if trying to get me to have one to moz. 
is this normal miss carrage thing or does it sound more like old loose wall thats detached sorta thing ? 
has anyone else been thought the same as im describing and still had a healthy pregnancy? 
my mother blead with me when she was pregnent but hers was red all the time where as mine what red yesterday for about 5  - 6 hours but like i said was never heavy and today it has been there all day but been brown (which is old blood) what does old blood mean ? xxx
this was written yesterday xx today its still the same light brown blood xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If its still brown, it's a more reassuring sign. Old blood is blood from a bleed that may have been a few days ago, and only just coming out now. Only the scan will give the true answer, but I have known women to have had a fresh red loss and everything be ok, so keep positive,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya wel i got my scan today so nervious yet excited xxx 
the brown bleed stoped on friday afternoon i had nothing friday n nothing saterday dueing the day then about half 10 i had a little show of red blood n cleaned up then there was nothing then sunday nothing all day then about half 8 a little show of red blood again but i cleaned up and then nothing again and so far today there had been nothing xxxx 
could if be my sapostories im takeing thats makeing my cervix sore and thats whats bleeding ? xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could be, how did the scan go?


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya scan went great weve got twins  xxxx 
they got great hartbeats and she cant see any bleeding comeing from my womb xxxxx so she thinks it could be that the sapostories are irrtating my insides xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Great news xx


----------

